# H.M.S. Ark Royal & Renown, ww2



## devon51 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi,can anyone help.

I am looking for anybody who served in the Royal Navy with my uncle,
Leonard C. Richards, he came from milford haven, and he served on the
Ark Royal in 1938-40 and Renown 1940-45,,
also my uncle william (bill) richards who was on the prince of wales, in ww2, or how i can get there navy records any help would be great, or where there ships went,

pete

p.s. also how i can get the crew list for the ships, for ww2


----------



## Invicta2k5 (Dec 22, 2007)

Try here - - -
http://www.mariners-l.co.uk/UKRNPersonnel.html


----------

